# Driving from Laredo to Guadalajara



## redraidermty

Has anyone done this recently? Are the roads safe to drive? I will be only driving during the day and staying with some friends in Monterrey. I'll be driving with a mexican friend and my 2 little dogs. Just want to know if anyone has done this drive lately.

Thanks!


----------



## Ken Wood

redraidermty said:


> Has anyone done this recently? Are the roads safe to drive? I will be only driving during the day and staying with some friends in Monterrey. I'll be driving with a mexican friend and my 2 little dogs. Just want to know if anyone has done this drive lately.
> 
> Thanks!


We've not driven from Laredo to Guadalajara on the same trip, but my wife and I frequently drive from Laredo to Querétaro, and have made a number of trips from Querétaro to Guadalajara (one comng up this Thursday to Jalostotitlan, just outside of Guadalajara) and we have never encountered any trouble of any kind. We are always careful to cross the border early so we can get to Monterrey and beyond before dark, and we are always extremely careful to obey every little traffic rule when crossing Nuevo Laredo, so as not to give the border area police a reason to question us, which could possibly lead to a roadside "fine". We stick to the toll roads, and, this was a pleasant surprise to us, GPS works fine in this area. The area down closer to Guadalajara is also very clean, bright, well marked, etc, never a problem. Please note, all our travel is via toll roads, not cheap, but to me it is money well spent. 

A couple of things to note. One is while you are on the main road out of Nuevo Laredo, likely Hwy 85, be very cautious when driving in the right hand lane. There are exits which lead down onto a frontage road, and they are extremely difficult to see if you are driving before sunup. They are not marked at all, and can very easily leave you high-centered. You'll notice them this time when you pass through, day or night. Another tough spot is the area just north of Saltillo. The ground fog is very heavy early in the day and early in the evening. Just drive slowly and use your flashers. 

As to the true gremlins as reported by the press, bandidos-druggies-crooked cops-car jackers, etc, we have never seen one, nor have ever spoken with anyone who has personally seen one. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## conklinwh

We have recently driven the route from south of San Luis Potosi through Nuevo Laredo to Laredo with no problem. Personally, I would not stop in Monterrey. It is an easy drive from Nuevo Laredo to San Luis Potosi to stay overnight and the drive to Guadalajara.


----------



## lukesanfordcrawford

redraidermty said:


> Has anyone done this recently? Are the roads safe to drive? I will be only driving during the day and staying with some friends in Monterrey. I'll be driving with a mexican friend and my 2 little dogs. Just want to know if anyone has done this drive lately.
> 
> Thanks!


If you stay on toll roads (de cuota), drive only during daylight hours, and follow traffic rules, you should be fine. Most crime against motorists happens at night and on rural, non-toll roads. I hope you enjoy Guadalajara; it's a great city!


----------



## redraidermty

Thanks for the replies! I'm planning on do that drive next month. Will keep you guys posted.
Cheers!


----------



## Ken Wood

You didn't indicate if you are a first time driver or if it's just been a while. If you're a first timer, there is a 2nd checkpoint ~20 kilometers south of Laredo. We always approach it as if we owned it, not rude, just confident. I have never been held up here for an inspection, not that we have anything to hide, I just don't like to sit around a checkpoint when I could be knocking back the miles. My wife's Spanish is much better than mine, so we always try to have her behind the wheel to avoid hesitancy in answering any questions from the officer selecting vehicles for additional screening.

We are actually driving Querétaro/Texas/Querétaro the first week in June. If we notice anything untoward, I'll be sure to post it on our return.


----------



## conklinwh

We came back from Texas yesterday using the Matamoros, Ciudad Victoria, San Luis Potosi route. Very smooth. We had the aduana checkpoint and then one military stop.
If yo go this way, by the way much more enjoyable scenery, and toll, wise than Nuevo Laredo, Monterrey, Saltillo, Matehuala, San Luis Potosi, there are two new tolls south of Tula.
After the 2nd where you bear right/west toward hwy 57, look for a large cement plant on the right and slow down when you see it as local police hang out at the adjacent overpass and have caused some consternation.


----------



## DNP

conklinwh said:


> We came back from Texas yesterday using the Matamoros, Ciudad Victoria, San Luis Potosi route. Very smooth. We had the aduana checkpoint and then one military stop.
> If yo go this way, by the way much more enjoyable scenery, and toll, wise than Nuevo Laredo, Monterrey, Saltillo, Matehuala, San Luis Potosi, there are two new tolls south of Tula.
> After the 2nd where you bear right/west toward hwy 57, look for a large cement plant on the right and slow down when you see it as local police hang out at the adjacent overpass and have caused some consternation.


Welcome home.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## circle110

conklinwh said:


> We came back from Texas yesterday using the Matamoros, Ciudad Victoria, San Luis Potosi route. Very smooth. We had the aduana checkpoint and then one military stop.
> If yo go this way, by the way much more enjoyable scenery, and toll, wise than Nuevo Laredo, Monterrey, Saltillo, Matehuala, San Luis Potosi, there are two new tolls south of Tula.
> After the 2nd where you bear right/west toward hwy 57, look for a large cement plant on the right and slow down when you see it as local police hang out at the adjacent overpass and have caused some consternation.


Was there a reason why you chose that route over Nuevo Laredo, Monterrey, Saltillo, Matehuala, San Luis Potosi?

We are heading up to Texas next Tuesday, to a town just northwest of San Antonio. It looks like the Matamoros crossing would add two hours and something to our trip. I'd consider changing our normal route but I'm not sure if I think that it's worth that extra time.


----------



## conklinwh

We had a friend recuperating from knee replacement and she wanted to spend a couple days on South Padre Island before returning so the Matamoros et al much faster. If I were going to/through San Antonio, I would do the SLP to Nuevo Laredo route and eat the increased tolls and boring scenery. We actually went up that way 11 May as were going Laredo, Eagle Pass, Ft Stockton, Roswell to Santa Fe and no problem other than hour plus delay on Friday afternoon at US immigration.


----------



## circle110

Thanks conklinwh, that makes sense. 

We've gone that SLP/NL route so many times I think I'm beginning to recognize some of the mules and cows that are always grazing along the roadside north of Matehuala. This trip we're going to spend a couple days in Real de Catorce on the way north so we have to take that route anyway. Returning we'll be able to pick our route but the NL/SLP way does make the most sense.

We usually cross at Colombia so there is never much wait at the border (except for the times they have decided to give us a hard time because they think I'm a pollero and my Mexican wife is my client). The 15 minutes of extra driving is usually more than made up for by the quicker crossing. Plus we now know where the infamous speed traps are so we are careful.


----------



## Grizzy

I did a return trip from Guad to Macallan in January and it was fine. Follow all the rules of common sense and relax. I usually enjoy the trips to and from the border. Well until I hit the border anyway


----------



## conklinwh

I've shied away from Columbia because of the speed traps and the fact that I don't have Texas Tag, actually I do but I left in Raleigh with a few other misplaced things. We have been staying in Laredo as not much Laredo-San Antonio but given last experience, that may change. Also, we had forgotten how much nicer the drive from Harlingen/Brownsville via Ciudad Victoria was.


----------



## jasavak

It's not a bad drive . However , once we made the mistake of driving through the heart of the city of Saltillo . We lost more than two hours in the endless signal lights and traffic . 

When you get close to Saltillo , make sure you stay on the left side that is marked Matehuala instead of the route that is marked Saltillo .


----------



## conklinwh

That's a good way to follow the cuota route. When the NV-Monterrey cuota ends, look for cuota to Saltilla to avoid Monterrey. When approaching Saltillo, follow quota to Matehuala, likewise when approaching Matehuala, San Luis Potosi and when approaching SLP, Queretaro and Mexico. Of course after this cuota, you head off to GDL.


----------



## Ken Wood

We just completed the bottom leg of your planned trip and it was incident free. On Thursday, we drove out to Jalostotitlan from Querétaro and, while there, took a day trip in to Tonalà (Guadalajara). We always go via Celaya, Salamanca, León and I believe we pick up your route just out of Lagos de Moreno. There's always a big military presence in the stat of Jalisco but I count this as a good thing. We've never been pulled over and inspected, one of the benefits to appearing old and innocent. There's a little bit of hwy maintenance between Lagos de Moreno and Guadalajara, single lane traffic, but it was nothing worthy of changing the route to try to miss it. 

Next week we'll drive the northern half, Querétaro/Nuevo Laredo and I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## Ken Wood

We got home yesterday from a round trip drive Querétaro/Austin, TX/Querétaro, via Nuevo Laredo. The trip was pleasant in all aspects. We do obey the speed limits when traveling from the border, bridge # 2, to the 20 K checkpoint, even though they seem a bit conservative. I see no reason to rush through this area and invite problems with the local police. Bridge # 2 is always our route of choice as we are familiar with it, and the directions to Monterrey are clearly posted. Our habit is to overnight in Laredo and get an early departure which gets us home mid-afternoon. Also, we have never experienced long border lines at ~6:00 AM. 

There's always another smaller checkpoint a few K's south of the 20 K facility, but it's no more than throttling the traffic down to one lane and making eye contact with all the drivers. We've never been stopped here.

One caveat I will add is probably good business wherever you are. When purchasing gasoline, always verify that the pump register is reset to zero. If you are asked to pull forward to where you cannot do this from within the vehicle, then get out and do so. Some of the displays screens are scratched and dirty and seem to "almost" be set up for deception. If an attendant seems in a hurry to get the pump started, it might be that his agenda is more than just getting you quickly back on your way. While speaking of the attendants, this is the prime season for insects, and your windshield will be a testament to this. Most attendants will provide a windshield wash, and this is always worth a few pesos to me. 

The thread starter seemed to lean toward security/safety, so, to be true to the thread, we saw absolutely nothing to be concerned about, unless it might be the free range sheep, goats, horses, burros & cows along the roadway. Most of the time, there are people tending them, but you will also see an occasional road killed animal, so, alertness & a co-pilot are two valuable commodities for the drive. 

I hope your trip is as pleasant as ours was, and, barring car trouble, I see no reason why it will not be.


----------



## conklinwh

We've never had delay coming into Mexico but leaving at Nuevo Laredo has some significant variation. Good to know that immigration and Banjercito open at 6AM. We usually shoot for 8AM as about 8 hrs to our place from immigration. Expect that depending on where you live in Queretaro that you are about an hour longer.
You are right about the pumps. I always get out and that seems to motivate attendant to point out the zeros.


----------



## redraidermty

Thanks for all the advice. I think I have the route figured it out. I'm just uncertain of a small stretch. 

Would you recommend going from Guadalajara to Silao then go north to San Luis Potosi? Or go all the way to Lagos de Moreno-Ojuelos de Jalisco- San Luis Potosi?
I've been reading that at later there is a toll road but not totally finished. Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Use the Lagos de Moreno route. The unfinished road is not a problem. as the old road runs alongside. If the new one is open, in parts, you can use it.


----------



## circle110

We just returned to Guanajuato today from San Antonio. We crossed at Colombia Bridge and then over to Mex 85 south en route to Monterrey and then took 40D over to Mex 57 near Saltillo heading south through San Luis Potosi and then on into Guanajuato. We had no incidents and saw nothing in any way alarming outside of drivers doing insanely dangerous maneuvers on the highway, but that is par for the course in Mexico.

We passed through five checkpoints on our way north last week (six if you include the permanent one where you leave the interior); three were military and two were Federal Police. They all just waved us through. There were only two checkpoints heading back south, both Federal Police. Again, we were waved right through.

When returning, we had the bad luck to get the red light at Aduana at the interior checkpoint but the inspector was very pleasant and professional. Everyone was getting the red light for some reason, which is odd since I've never seen anyone get the red light for before. Every inspection bay had a vehicle in it. The inspector was very thorough but fortunately it was only a week long trip and we had a relatively few things with us so the search didn't last long. He also checked the car's papers and my visa card and passport and, since all was in order, he wished us a safe journey and sent us on our way.

Well over a million drivers travel that route every month. I don't know statistics of how many of those vehicle encounter violence (very few I'm sure) so I'll bet your odds are much better that a million to one in that regard. However, we have seen many accidents along the roadway. I drive that route with hyper vigilance but not for fear of Narco violence. It's the bad drivers that I worry about!


----------



## circle110

*** Gas Scam Warning ***

I forgot to mention that a scam was attempted on us for the second time. This ties in with Ken Wood's warning.

The gas attendant gets very chatty after you tell him how much gas you want. I was asking for a fill-up this time. He does zero the pump at first but then he keeps you diverted and sometimes a second fellow starts to chat you up as well to keep your attention away from the fact that no gas is actually flowing onto your car . Then, after a short time, the attendant says, "there you go, $100 pesos just like you said!". Then you say, "I said fill it up, not a hundred pesos" and he tells you that he is sorry for the misunderstanding and he will put in the additional gas and you will pay the first $100 pesos plus what he puts in "the second time".

Well, of course he never puts in the 100 pesos to start. He rings it up but doesn't pump any gas. It's pretty obvious if you pay attention because the pump says $100 on the top register but on the bottom register where it normally says how many liters have been pumped, it is blank. But, if you are not paying attention, you may not notice. And the guys seems so "nice and friendly".

I had this attempted once before so this time, after the $100 was supposedly put in, I started my car, looked at the gas gauge while the guy was looking at me and just gave him a look to let him know I knew. He then shut up and filled it up and didn't bother to try to ask for the $100 extra.

Since it's happened to me twice recently out on the highway (in very different locations) I figure it must be a scam that the highway attendants are passing around. Pay attention and just let them know that you know the trick if they try it. They'll probably simply give up like my guy did today when they realize you are on to them.


----------



## Ken Wood

---When returning, we had the bad luck to get the red light at Aduana at the interior checkpoint but the inspector was very pleasant and professional. Everyone was getting the red light for some reason, which is odd since I've never seen anyone get the red light for before. Every inspection bay had a vehicle in it. The inspector was very thorough but fortunately it was only a week long trip and we had a relatively few things with us so the search didn't last long. He also checked the car's papers and my visa card and passport and, since all was in order, he wished us a safe journey and sent us on our way.---

Funny you mention this...the car ahead of us in line got a red light, the first one I have ever seen. Maybe this can be interpreted as heightened enforcement, a new selection calculation factor, manual intervention, who knows? But, what it tells me is that I should be prepared to defend my situation, as you apparently were.


----------



## CheeseWiz

We just drove from PV thru Guad then onto Austin 2 weeks ago and crossed at Columbia with no problems at all. We stayed in Real Catorce as I had never been there, it was awesome, otherwise stay in Matahua.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Matehuala?


----------



## redraidermty

Just passed through the Laredo border into Mexico. It is true, there is an unusual amount of red lights at the "garita" while the oficial was cheching all my stuff (of which I had to pay 1500 pesos in tax) I kind of notice that the read light would come on more often on heavy vehicles (I have an SUV) and lighter cars would get green more often, not really sure if that's really what's happening. Just an observation.


----------



## Ken Wood

redraidermty said:


> Just passed through the Laredo border into Mexico. It is true, there is an unusual amount of red lights at the "garita" while the oficial was cheching all my stuff (of which I had to pay 1500 pesos in tax) I kind of notice that the read light would come on more often on heavy vehicles (I have an SUV) and lighter cars would get green more often, not really sure if that's really what's happening. Just an observation.


As I have said before, a successful border crossing is one where you wind up on this side without having to leave an exhorbitant amount of money at the border. You seem to have done this, so, congratulations. I have driven Laredo-SLP, and Lagos de Moreno-Guadalajara both recently, and have had no problems. I am a stranger to SLP-Lagos de Moreno, but I would be completely confident on that stretch also. If you guys are meat eaters, there is a big, open air carnita restaurant at kilometer 133 of the Lagos de Moreno-Guadalajara cuota. Good food and reasonable prices. Even if you aren't ready for large pieces of fried pig meat, they have big, clean, free baños, and cold sodas. Best wishes for a safe, uneventful trip.


----------



## Mikee17

*Laredo to Guadalajara*



redraidermty said:


> Has anyone done this recently? Are the roads safe to drive? I will be only driving during the day and staying with some friends in Monterrey. I'll be driving with a mexican friend and my 2 little dogs. Just want to know if anyone has done this drive lately.
> 
> Thanks!


I have made the drive down twice, and I have a bunch of ****** friends who have done it multiple times. We stick to the cuotas (paid roads) and never had any issues. BUT, I would recommend having a paper map and GPS AND a navigator. The roads are changing fast so your GPS will get confused in places.

Some friends do it in one long day, we prefer to stay in Saltillo overnight and do it in 2 days. I have 3 little kiddos, so that worked for us.

I recommend the Park Inn hotel. Park Inn Saltillo: Hotel Saltillo Mexico: Accommodation in Saltillo Very reasonable, convenient, clean, and safe. They have security watching the parking lot.


----------



## conklinwh

Mikee17 said:


> I have made the drive down twice, and I have a bunch of ****** friends who have done it multiple times. We stick to the cuotas (paid roads) and never had any issues. BUT, I would recommend having a paper map and GPS AND a navigator. The roads are changing fast so your GPS will get confused in places.
> 
> Some friends do it in one long day, we prefer to stay in Saltillo overnight and do it in 2 days. I have 3 little kiddos, so that worked for us.
> 
> I recommend the Park Inn hotel. Park Inn Saltillo: Hotel Saltillo Mexico: Accommodation in Saltillo Very reasonable, convenient, clean, and safe. They have security watching the parking lot.


Good to hear of safe place in Saltillo as the area has become a little marginal. However, why would you stay so close to the border when only 6+ hrs Nuevo Laredo to San Luis Potosi.
Even with small kids, expect that you could easily make Matehuala and these much better mid-points for drive to Lakeside.


----------



## Ken Wood

We returned yesterday from another road trip to Texas via Laredo. To reiterate everything that has been posted here previously, we experienced no serious problems, but we did have another attempted gas scam and were red lighted at the 20 kilometer checkpoint. We had declared at the border, so all we had to do was show the receipts and roll on through. 

I realize that this has been beaten around pretty thoroughly here, but I believe them to be important issues for drivers, worthy of the rehash. I'll credit Circle110 for posting the very wise point of checking the volume register on the pump if you are faced with the 100 peso scam when you ask for a fill up. His point was that the attendant can manipulate the cost, but not the volume. That is an excellent point, but nothing is better than verifying not only that the register is zeroed, but the actual initiation of pumping the gas.


----------



## redraidermty

I'm glad to report that we made it all the way to Memphis to Guadalajara on Saturday. We left on Thursday and made it all the way to Dallas. On Friday we left Dallas and crossed the border at Laredo (got a green light and I was glad because we had the truck loaded) we were traveling with 2 dogs too and they didnt say anything about it they just wave us through. We arrived to Monterrey on Friday evening and stayed near the exit to Saltillo. Saturday we left in the morning and arrived to Guadalajara around 7. The dogs were tired as we were as well but happy we got home with no eventualities. We only hit one check point in San Luis Potosi (Policia federal) and no military ones.


----------



## mickisue1

redraidermty said:


> I'm glad to report that we made it all the way to Memphis to Guadalajara on Saturday. We left on Thursday and made it all the way to Dallas. On Friday we left Dallas and crossed the border at Laredo (got a green light and I was glad because we had the truck loaded) we were traveling with 2 dogs too and they didnt say anything about it they just wave us through. We arrived to Monterrey on Friday evening and stayed near the exit to Saltillo. Saturday we left in the morning and arrived to Guadalajara around 7. The dogs were tired as we were as well but happy we got home with no eventualities. We only hit one check point in San Luis Potosi (Policia federal) and no military ones.


You're there! :clap2:


----------



## Ken Wood

Congratulations and thank you for taking the time to post the update. Though we don't know you or your situation with any intimate clarity, a lot of the foruminians will remember "Those guys that were driving from the US east coast all the way to Jalisco" and wonder if they made it OK. I wish you the very best Mexican adventure that is possible.


----------



## CheeseWiz

Ken Wood said:


> Congratulations and thank you for taking the time to post the update. Though we don't know you or your situation with any intimate clarity, a lot of the foruminians will remember "Those guys that were driving from the US east coast all the way to Jalisco" and wonder if they made it OK. I wish you the very best Mexican adventure that is possible.


My husband has driven from Maine to Jalisco twice with no issues and we just drove from Austin to Jalisco and back in June this year with no problem.


----------



## conklinwh

We just drove the 2000mi Pozos to Chapel Hill NC. We chose the three day/two night route versus 4 days/3 nights as needed to get back. Went Pozos to Corpus Christi 1st day via San 
Luis Potosi, Ciudad Victoria, Valle Hermoso, Los Indios & 
Harlingen. No issues but two things. Noticed that truck traffic back to where it was before all the Tamaulipas issues and a lot of checkpoints but no impact besides about a half hour delay.
2nd day was Corpus Christi to Mobile AL and 3rd to Chapel Hill.


----------

